# The Great UFO Battle of 1561



## Mike (Feb 14, 2021)

This was witnessed over Nuremberg, Germany in the early
hours of April 14th 1561, many witnesses reported hundreds
of strange objects in the sky fighting each other for over an hour.

This is an interesting piece as back in those days there was not
much to compare aerial vehicles with, so there can be no cover
up, like accusing the Military of trialling strange flying machines.

If it is true!

https://www.thegypsythread.org/the-great-ufo-battle-of-1561/

Mike


A drawing of what was seen at the time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 14, 2021)

ROFLMAO!

All I see Mike, is a whole lot of stop and go lights.

Could it be the strange objects witnessed were confused as to who's turn it was to go, and who's turn it was to stop?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2021)

That was fun.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 14, 2021)

Could it have been that mushroom pie they all consumed?  Washed down with lots of ale?  Medieval people were moderately drunk most days ya know.  That includes the kids.


----------



## Mike (Feb 14, 2021)

Here is another reference to it and others, this one
states that it happened early in the morning.

This is from one of our UK TV Channels.
https://yesterday.uktv.co.uk/blogs/article/6-ufo-sightings-long-ago/

Mike.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

I've never heard of that!  That's extremely interesting!


----------



## Irwin (Feb 14, 2021)

Maybe they found some psilocybin mushrooms and that's just what they _thought _they saw.


----------



## Mike (Feb 15, 2021)

Hallucinations aside, many people are reported to have
witnessed the event in Nuremberg, then 6 to 7 weeks later
similar events happened in Basel, Switzerland, around
250mile away and in a different country, on 3 occasions.

There is no direct waterway connecting the two cities and
in a straight line there is Stuttgart halfway along a straight
line, so again I would think that any drugs can be ruled out.

As the Swiss are thought to be very staid, a prank also seems
a bit unlikely, so that leaves the possibility of the Aurora Borealis,
but again April seems to be the wrong time of the year for that
and the descriptions of the lights/things in the sky suggest that
they are sharply delineated and not fuzzy as the Northern Lights
are, so back to being at a loss for any positive solution.

Still interesting though!

Mike.


----------

